# Mail/Excel copier-coller les adresses mail avec des virgules



## Amenoskuarto (16 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai des listes de mails sur Excel alignées sur des colonnes.
Lorsque je copie une colonne et que je la colle dans la partie des Destinataires de MAIL, mes adresse mail ne sont pas séparés par des virgules ou des points-virgules mais par des espace.

Avant j'utilisais un autre ordinateur et je n'avais pas ce problème, les adresses que je copiais en masse étaient toutes séparées par une virgule.

Comment puis je faire pour lorsque je copie une colonne d'adresses mail dans MAIL, les données soient séparées par une virgule?

Merci de votre aide.

K.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

l'autre ordi avait 
mail?
excel?

en quelles versions sur les deux macs?

(en passant il y a des sujets sur ca , ca dépend aussi pas mal de versions excel utilisées)


----------



## Aliboron (16 Janvier 2014)

Comme en général il ne s'agit pas d'opérations répétitives, le plus simple est de passer par un traitement de texte pour remplacer les espaces (s'agit-il vraiment d'espaces ? de tabulations ? des retours-chariot ?) par des virgules.

Word fait ça très facilement (en utilisant les combinaisons *^t* pour les tabulations et *^p* pour les retour-chariots)...


----------

